# Front Yard Fright 2008 Video



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Finally got around to finishing up my slide show! Check it out!






Comments welcome!
:jol:.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, Front! I like the music choices (particularly the opening piece) and I think the transitions look great. That's quite the scream team you have, too.


....I don't think I will ever eat in your kitchen or use your bathroom


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't have sound on my computer at work but visually I think your haunt is really good, except for the bathroom which I find pretty disgusting. But I do plenty of things in my haunt that others find tasteless, so I'm not knocking ya, just giving you my take. 

Any way, you and your crew show a lot of talent and creativity. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Well done, Front! I like the music choices (particularly the opening piece) and I think the transitions look great. That's quite the scream team you have, too.
> 
> ....I don't think I will ever eat in your kitchen or use your bathroom


Thanks! One of the reasons it took me so long to get it up was because I was having a hard time choosing music that went well with it all.



Don Givens said:


> I don't have sound on my computer at work but visually I think your haunt is really good, except for the bathroom which I find pretty disgusting. But I do plenty of things in my haunt that others find tasteless, so I'm not knocking ya, just giving you my take.
> 
> Any way, you and your crew show a lot of talent and creativity. Keep up the good work.


Thanks! The bathroom really grossed out a lot of people! I'm thinking about making the toilet "spit" water as people walk by!
.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dude!!...I'm impressed!! Great job on the haunt, and the make up is outstanding....Video and music too...NICE WORK


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Heck of a support team. Great haunt and I think a spittng toilet would be completely and totally gross. I cant wait to see it finished. Good luck with it.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a creepy and gross haunt, so , great job!!!! great suppporting cast, too!! I am impressed , you did awesome!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm guessing there are a lot of children in your area that need therapeutic counseling after Halloween. LOL Totally amazing. You have a great cast, and huge. Looks really well put together, on and off the camera. Just glad I don't have to do the dishes at your house. yuck.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great video and music. You have quite a cast for your haunt.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome make up! I love all the work you put into the haunt, very nice job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt, Fright. I was in Dubuque at Halloween time and I really wanted to drive over and see your haunt. I really should have, looks like I missed a cool haunt. Were you open for a couple days or was it just Halloween night?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

lowdwnrob said:


> Heck of a support team. Great haunt and I think a spittng toilet would be completely and totally gross. I cant wait to see it finished. Good luck with it.


Thanks! And yeah... We've got quite the crew going! And we gain more people every year... It's great!



beelce said:


> Dude!!...I'm impressed!! Great job on the haunt, and the make up is outstanding....Video and music too...NICE WORK


Thanks! I actually did everyone's makeup... It was quite the choir doing 15 to 20 people's make up, and then having to do my own! But I still had fun!



Bethene said:


> what a creepy and gross haunt, so , great job!!!! great suppporting cast, too!! I am impressed , you did awesome!


Thanks! We've actually tried to stay away from guts and gore in the past, but I figured it was time!
.



Just Whisper said:


> I'm guessing there are a lot of children in your area that need therapeutic counseling after Halloween. LOL Totally amazing. You have a great cast, and huge. Looks really well put together, on and off the camera. Just glad I don't have to do the dishes at your house. yuck.


LOL. Funny you should say that, we've had a TON of parents dragging their kids through the haunt... You kind of feel bad for the ones that scream the whole way through... But you can't help but giggle.
:googly:.



Spooky1 said:


> Great video and music. You have quite a cast for your haunt.


Thanks! All of the music is by Midnight Syndicate... They do great work!



Joiseygal said:


> Awesome make up! I love all the work you put into the haunt, very nice job!


Thanks! Just wait unitil this year!
:devil:.



scareme said:


> Great looking haunt, Fright. I was in Dubuque at Halloween time and I really wanted to drive over and see your haunt. I really should have, looks like I missed a cool haunt. Were you open for a couple days or was it just Halloween night?


Aww man you should'a came! We were open 8 nights last year... We had a great turn out! Hopefully you'll be able to make it this year... It's going to be the best year yet!
:jol:.

Thanks for all your comments guys!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Posted in wrong thread!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Posted in wrong thread!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

how many trick or treaters did you have last year? I can't believe that is your front yard that is great!!! still scared of your avatar.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I think we had about 200 to 300 last year... We try to keep track but it's really hard! Our city is really lame and had trick-or-treating the night BEFORE Halloween... Needless to say I was extremely ticked off! 

Our over all attendance for 2008 was over 1,000, not including the trick-or-treaters.
.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Good Job!*

I SEE THE dog house YOUR TALKING ABOUT NOW. Very cool vid ZACH!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

poison said:


> I SEE THE dog house YOUR TALKING ABOUT NOW. Very cool vid ZACH!


Hahaha yup that's it!
I can't wait for this year!
:jol:.


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Well Done!


----------

